# Wapari Mods



## Christos

I dont see a thread for the wapari so I'll create one!

The wapari nano is a stunning device and I believe the smallest DNA 75 mod in the world.
The creator of these beauties Teppo Tuorila is from Finland.

I'm very impressed with the size and also the efficiency. 

Some pics of the recent ones that went on sale.



Some words from the creator:
Couple words about Wapari Nano:
-Goldplated connections
-Automatic Zero loss 510
-Size 24x36x81mm (so smalles you have ever seeng)
-18650 battery
-Super efficiency builded mod!! I mean, you can vape easily over 10ml of juice with one battery. This mod use everything what your battery can give. It run your battery low as 3.25-3.3V with 40W before you need to change it!!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Christos

Also, Tagging @Rob Fisher who introduced me to this mod and the mod maker and made this all possible! 

Rob, you are a legend!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## spiv

Dibs on the second row, second from the right.

If it's a DNA75, shouldn't all DNA75s get 10ml from a battery?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

spiv said:


> Dibs on the second row, second from the right.
> 
> If it's a DNA75, shouldn't all DNA75s get 10ml from a battery?


Normally I get a weak battery warning at about 3.2v on another dna 75 device and I can only do around 1.5 skyline tanks on it.
With the wapari I get a weak battery warning after 3 skyline tanks...

The mods internals are rather efficient and more so than other dna 75 mods I have tried.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## spiv

Christos said:


> Normally I get a weak battery warning at about 3.2v on another dna 75 device and I can only do around 1.5 skyline tanks on it.
> With the wapari I get a weak battery warning after 3 skyline tanks...
> 
> The mods internals are rather efficient and more so than other dna 75 mods I have tried.



That's pretty great. What do you think they did differently? Surely they couldn't modify the chip and still call it a DNA75?


----------



## Christos

spiv said:


> That's pretty great. What do you think they did differently? Surely they couldn't modify the chip and still call it a DNA75?


The mod is quite small so firstly there is not a lot of wire hanging around inside the mod.
I suspect the mod maker has not spared any expense with regards to contacts and the 510 that is also gold plated. 
It must have a voltage drop I'm sure but it's probably negligible.


----------



## gertvanjoe

Christos said:


> Normally I get a weak battery warning at about 3.2v on another dna 75 device and I can only do around 1.5 skyline tanks on it.
> With the wapari I get a weak battery warning after 3 skyline tanks...
> 
> The mods internals are rather efficient and more so than other dna 75 mods I have tried.



While you have prove of this I don't see the "theory" behind this. Have you measured the battery to see if the low voltage settings are not just lower ( I trust you did ) .


----------



## Christos

gertvanjoe said:


> While you have prove of this I don't see the "theory" behind this. Have you measured the battery to see if the low voltage settings are not just lower ( I trust you did ) .


I have adjusted the settings on my wife's switchbox to the same settings as the wapari and I get better results with the wapari.
I'm just speculating as I have no intention of looking inside the mod.


----------



## spiv

Christos said:


> The mod is quite small so firstly there is not a lot of wire hanging around inside the mod.
> I suspect the mod maker has not spared any expense with regards to contacts and the 510 that is also gold plated.
> It must have a voltage drop I'm sure but it's probably negligible.



Not sure if voltage drop alone can double the battery life (1,5 tanks to 3), but I believe you and would love to know how to set up my DNA 75 similarly.


----------



## Christos

Both Mods are set to soft cut off at 2.75v @gertvanjoe.

Not that its worth much but same battery and same atty on the 2 different mods produces the following: 
battery at 3.8v
wapari under load : 3.66v
vaporshark under load : 3.61v

I did test the vaporshark first.


----------



## spiv

Christos said:


> Both Mods are set to soft cut off at 2.75v @gertvanjoe.
> 
> Not that its worth much but same battery and same atty on the 2 different mods produces the following:
> battery at 3.8v
> wapari under load : 3.66v
> vaporshark under load : 3.61v
> 
> I did test the vaporshark first.



Does Escribe have the same settings?


----------



## Silver

Wow, those are gorgeous looking mods @Christos 

Thanks for posting the pics. Some of those colours are just amazing

Interesting to hear about the extra battery life

This mod presents a conundrum of sorts for me
Its so small and would make for a great portable "out and about" mod
But then its so beautiful and I presume pricey that I wouldnt want to chuck it around and get it scratched etc

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Some of my Wapari's! They are beautiful and functional mods!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------

